# Real or fake highwheel??



## ZE52414 (Jan 30, 2020)

To me it looks pretty fake/repop. Sorry but this is the only picture That I have.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## bike (Jan 30, 2020)

Real because of the closed head but very messed up in my opinion


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 30, 2020)

bike said:


> Real because of the closed head but very messed up in my opinion



Thank you!  When you say messed up. Beyond fixable?


----------



## bike (Jan 30, 2020)

Brake missing seat probably wrong handlebars look fabricated pedals gone it would cost you a fortune but anything can be done with money

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Jan 30, 2020)

On the other hand if it's cheap makes a nice decorator piece

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Jan 30, 2020)

I agree, looks real but with issues.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks guys. It’s at a local auction coming up and I thought about taking a swing at it.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a good 50 inch victor project high-wheeled bike for 2,500 plus shipping , I payed 3,500 , ever since my auto accident , I can not ride , . I am making the bike affordable for someone who wants a nice project , branchewalter@yahoo.com------thanks ,
 Walter branche


----------



## Brian R. (Feb 1, 2020)

Looks real. The backbone is tapered. Cheap repros often have a backbone of uniform thickness. There's a bulge at the top of the backbone near the neck - maybe a frame repair? The seat spring looks like it might be on backwards.


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 1, 2020)

*Horsepower added …..




*


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 1, 2020)

Modern pedals, wrong rear wheel , that tapered perch or backbone is not correct ,the attachment to the rear forks is not an original way 'I can not see the bearing to the front end . Modern cranks ,that garford spring for the seat , was very popular in that Era, . Look at the seat on my new mail , it is the same, .


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m going to take a look at it Thursday. So maybe I’ll be able to get a few better pics. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 2, 2020)

ZE52414 said:


> I’m going to take a look at it Thursday. So maybe I’ll be able to get a few better pics. Thanks for all the help guys.



please take a photo of how the front wheel attaches to the front fork , also , the rear wheel spoke assembly , thank you , look for welding


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 6, 2020)

Getting ready to go take a look. Stay tuned for pics.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 6, 2020)

She’s rough.


----------



## bike (Feb 6, 2020)

yikes-
Edit: I dont want to dissuade you from buying it altogether.  I would pay 500 for this at my location as a wall hanger --I have sold messed up hi wheels to non bike people for
decoration at 12-1500 and that was years ago when I could find them.
The rear wheel appears to me to be from a gendron child's bike because of the way the spokes are attached to the hub.
In all it is so messed up that the cost of repairs would exceed the price of a decent bike - cant make a silk purse from a sows ear...


----------



## Waffenrad (Feb 6, 2020)

But definitely real!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 7, 2020)

Here’s a few of the other items. Really digging that wagon.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 7, 2020)

...


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 7, 2020)

*Was a price indicated for this 1898 Spanish-American 
War ''Take Cover'' warning siren ?

thank you ….. 

….. patric




*


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 7, 2020)

hoofhearted said:


> *Was a price indicated for this 1898 Spanish-American
> War ''Take Cover'' warning siren ?
> 
> thank you …..
> ...



Patric it will be auctioned tomorrow. If you have interest in it send me a PM and I can try to get it for you, and ship it.  Thank you.
Zach


----------



## bike (Feb 7, 2020)

^^^ or sausage grinder


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 7, 2020)

*Thank You -- Zach … Appreciate your Helpfulness,
but am going to pass on it.

I need that thing like Kirk Douglas currently needs a 
wristwatch.

Thanks .. again ….

….. patric





*


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 8, 2020)

Hammer dropped at 1200$.


----------



## bike (Feb 8, 2020)

On the sausage grinder?!?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 8, 2020)

bike said:


> On the sausage grinder?!?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk



Lmao that sold for 30 lol


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 10, 2020)

bike now being pedaled in the for sale section


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> bike now being pedaled in the for sale section



...and eBay.








						Antique High Wheel Bicycle - Penny Farthing Bike (53" front wheel height)  | eBay
					

High Wheel Penny Farthing Bicycle. 53" Front Wheel Height. if you need it to be put on a pallet -. I do go through the Freight Center. several close up pics to show exact condition.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## pelletman (Feb 26, 2020)

A cobbled together mess


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2020)

I think that was a learning experience for the buyer!


----------



## pelletman (Feb 27, 2020)

I should say I think the front wheel is old, maybe the head, definitely the front seat spring the backbone has been made up and the front fork and bearings don't look right....


----------



## Craig Allen (Feb 29, 2020)

I think those bearings and hub are Beeston Humber.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 13, 2020)

I defer to Craig on this


----------

